# First wash & polish



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

So today I decided to give the car a bit of a wash and polish up.

Only used Autoglym body shampoo & super resin polish afterwards although I did want to use a clay bar for the first time, just never had the time for it so that's on my to-do list.

Really happy with the results, apart from the face I'm pulling! :roll:


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

nice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks very nice  8)


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Looks very shiny. Paint looks in good nick from pics. Black does look awesome when clean and polished!


----------

